# New podcast episode about Gluck's Orfeo Ed Eurydice and Offenbach's Orphee aux Enfers



## marceliotstein (Feb 23, 2019)

It's been a privilege to show up and meet many fellow opera obsessives on this forum - and to learn from people who've been interested in this subject much longer than I have. As many of you can tell if you've read my posts, I come from more of a literary and historical background than a musical one, and I'm especially interested in the cultural, literary, philosophical, religious and political aspects of opera. This is the topic of a podcast I created in January, Lost Music: Exploring Literary Opera.

The latest episode is, I think, a really good one. It's about Gluck's Orfeo ed Eurydice, and we also talk a bit about Offenbach's Orphee aux Enfers. My special guest is Lisa Geraghty, a poet from Kansas City.

Please listen and tell me what you think - I know this is an opinionated gang of opera people here, and I'm willing to take any feedback I can get. Here are the links:

ITUNES: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/lost-music-exploring-literary-opera/id1448538058
SPOTIFY: https://open.spotify.com/show/2jZtUFEJnLmKn7oBi4bIfP

STITCHER: https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/lost-music-exploring-literary-opera

SHOW INFO: https://litkicks.com/LostMusic


----------

